# New Piko Smart Control DCC System



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I don't know if any of you guys have seen this new system by Piko but it looks really interesting. For those of you who are not familiar with Piko they have been producing HO European products for quite some time and are located in the former DDR. They've always made budget items but have moved more upmarket and into G scale.

The Smart Control is wireless but instead of opting for Smartphone/Tablet control it has its own Android based controller with a large control knob which many may prefer. Here is the boss of Piko explaining the system with a rather hyper guy who may be their US agent.






Here's an open day at the factory which may give you all an insight into their operation.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Hey Cycleops

I can't find the links that you mention.

Do I need better glasses or are they missing?

Don


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Sorry Don, the YouTube clips show up fine on my iPad.

If you go to YouTube and put in 'New Piko Smart Control System' that should find it.

The guy with the Elton John glasses is quite a character.


----------

